# Catfish Goals for 2009



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone besides me set goals for fishing ? Year after year I try to set goals for fishing . Most of the time it is just for catfish and sauger , walleye , and wipers . Sometimes it maybe just a new approach to catching a fish that I already catch alot of . Such as Sauger I wanted to catch one on a topwater lure and try to beat my PB of 22 inches . I did manage to catch several right at dusk on a topwater lure . But I didn't beat 22 inches my PB but my trapping partner caught one 22 1/2 . My son has one 24 inches that weighed 4 lbs biggest I have ever seen . I did beat out my PB on wipers 28 inches with a 31 1/2 inch wiper on a jigging spoon . 
I know I know this is the catfish forum . Well that is where I came up short . I wanted a flathead more than 35 inches for my Grand slam award for Ohio River DNR 33 was my best . I also wanted to try for the state record bluecat 40 inches was my best . BUT I did set the hook on one and had him on for sometime before he broke 30 lb fireline . That was without a doubt the biggest freshwater fish I have ever had on .
So I still have all of my catfish goals from last year still standing which is what I am going to try again this year to break .Flathead over 35 inches and a bluecat over 53 lbs . Something to shoot for .


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to beat my personal best Channel cat of 11#. For some reason, I've ben stuck on that mark forever. Of course, a state record would be nice, but next to impossible.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking for an 18# Channel this year. Did pretty good last year even though it was my first year targeting cats. Started out trying for a 10#, moved up to 12#, then 15#. Ended up hitting that twice with a 15 1/4# and a 15 3/4#.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I mostly fish northwest ohio out of the maumee river, but am originally from south eastern Ohio. Last year I had 2 personal best catfish catches. My flathead that I caught was 34 lbs 39 inches and my channel catfish was 15 lbs 33 inches. Both fish were released to catch another day. This year I would like to catch a flathead over 40 inches and a channel cat at least 16 lbs. Maumee river has some big cats swimming around in it. The biggest flathead that I have seen was 45 1/2 inches long. The biggest channel cat I've seen up here was caught one year during the walleye run, the channel cat was released after caught. It was a potential state record the man released. The fish was estimated to be 35 + pounds. There is a picture of the fish in Maumee tackle bait shop.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am also trying to get my Ohio river grand slam and my inland grand slam. I already have the wiper under my belt, need the sauger, and the flathead will come by this summer hopefully. I have the saugeye and bass under my belt for the inland grand slam, just need to get the muskie, which hopefully I will get tomorrow if I am lucky.

As for cats, I would love to break the 50lb mark this year. Biggest so far is a 42. I have had zero luck with the blues yet this year, hopefully soon though I will get one. If I do catch one though and it beats the state record, they will have to verify it alive, so it can be released. There is no way I would kill a great fish like that to have my name on a piece of paper.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a huge tank that I keep handy just incase I get lucky . I would never kill any bluecat big or small . We caught several this past weekend that didn't weigh 5 lbs . Nor would I let Basspro keep it in a tank , just turn it back IF I get lucky .
I want to catch my flathead on cut bait . I was going to try to catch them all on spoons flathead sauger and wiper but I haven't made it to Meldal this year .


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

would love to bust a 50 this year or atleast another 40


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

1. get out and fish more this year since last year wasnt a good year for me, atleast for getting out to go fishing.

2. get out and beat my PB's

3. take my son as much as possible to see him catch a good size or big cat and to spend as much time with him fishing.

other than that just happy the divorce is over and i can get back to my regularly scheduled fishing lmfao


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I would like to raise my personal best for Flathead (56 pounds) and for channels (20.8 pounds). Get out and fish more with my son and friends, and get my new 300 gallon bait tank wired up and working right.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my goal for 09 is to fish more.................catch a flattie over 20 lbs and get a channel cat over 10 lbs this year from the Tusc River !!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I have three requests

1.) Catch a catfish over 20 lbs in Delaware lake or Alum Creek (im new to this game)

2.) Catch a muskie over 40 inches

3.) Catch a SM & LMBass, Saugeye, Muskie, Catfish, and Walleye in same day on Alum.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I did purchase a muskie lure and rig it on one of my heavy poles for CC . Several times a year when I am fishing for saugeye I see muskie .


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

C J Hughes said:


> I did purchase a muskie lure and rig it on one of my heavy poles for CC . Several times a year when I am fishing for saugeye I see muskie .


I had a nice 30 incher follow me in yesterday at CC. Was throwing my new black and silver double cowgirl, man that thing is a haas, talk about having a tired arm


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Goals for 2009: 30 Lb Flattie
15 Lb Channel
30 Lb Blue
All would be Personal bests


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I want to get a Hoover Flathead over 10#, and hopefully break the 30# mark for Flathead in general, if I could break my 16# channel PB it would be a heck of a year! Oh yea and an COCC invitational win,


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

My goal is a channel over 16# and a flathead (any weight will do since i have yet to catch an Ohio flathead)


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

My first goal is to spend more time fishing and less at work. But as for fishing here goes
1) Flathead over 60lbs, really want it to be over 70, we will see.
2) Channel cat over 12lbs, this is something that I will have to spend more time chasing.
3) Blue cat over 82lbs, since dad got one that big this year! 

All of these have to be official weights on "real" scales, not geustimations.

Rob


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

Since I'm just a rookie compared to you guys, I'll settle for an 8# Channel, and a flathead don't care how big any flathead will do.


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

my goal this year is to catch a 20+plus pound flathead.


----------

